# Advice on long-term lets, please



## abudhabiexpat (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello all,

We are looking at spending a year in Cyprus while we decide where to go next (just been made redundant here in Abu Dhabi). We have EU passports, won't be looking for employment, and aren't really concerned with the logistics of moving or taxes or healthcare -- we've dealt with it all before and have found good information here and around the web.

BUT...

We would *love* some information on long-term property rentals. Having searched this forum and googled like mad, I'm having a difficult time picking a property agent out of a hat and would appreciate some guidance.

Generally, we're looking for an unfurnished house/villa of at least 200 sq. metres. Closer to Larnaca (thinking Oroklini or similar) is appealing as we'd like to have fairly easy access to the airport (yes, I know there's an airport in Paphos, but Etihad doesn't fly there from Abu Dhabi and we may need to get back to the UAE every so often!). Not saying I'd rule out Paphos or Limassol, but might prefer to start the search closer to Larnaca.

Any leads on rental agents for us? And particularly those dealing with long-term lets in the Larnaca area? (Veronica, in particular, I hope has some colleagues to recommend as her site seems more tailored to Paphos and Limassol!)

Many thanks in advance. We are planning recce trip at end of Feb, beginning of March, and likely having to move in April.

Ah, the expat life.

Kind regards,
Tina


----------



## Mdoertaro Verlo (Nov 9, 2008)

Lettings Cyprus maybe can help you , search Lettings Cyprus in Google, they will be on the top


----------



## abudhabiexpat (Feb 6, 2012)

Many thanks, they are indeed on my short list. Nice to have some affirmation, though.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Tina,
Welcome to the forum.
I'm afraid I can't really help with rental agents on the East Coast.
As you say our website is based around Paphos as that is where we live. We do have associates in Limassol that we work with but no one on the East Coast.
Good luck in your search.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Mdoertaro Verlo (Nov 9, 2008)

why was my post removed vernoica ???


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Try KSL lettings or Cyprus life


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Mdoertaro Verlo said:


> why was my post removed vernoica ???


Mine too. I was trying to be helpful Veronica. I was not advertising as suggested


----------



## Mdoertaro Verlo (Nov 9, 2008)

dalaney said:


> Mine too. I was trying to be helpful Veronica. I was not advertising as suggested


think veronica has business interests !! you wont win


----------



## abudhabiexpat (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations. Glad I was able to have a look at them prior to deletion. Perhaps anyone else with advice would care to send me a private message.

Tina


----------



## abudhabiexpat (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh dear, look what a stir I've caused! Alas, I'm pretty quick, so again, thanks for the recommendations, all of which are now happily bookmarked in my Cyprus file.

I completely understand that there is a rule against advertising, but I was only looking for help narrowing down the field by asking for personal recommendations, not endorsements by business owners. What if I needed a plumber or a mechanic? Should I not bother asking anyone on this forum about his or her personal experiences?


----------



## Mdoertaro Verlo (Nov 9, 2008)

abudhabiexpat said:


> Oh dear, look what a stir I've caused! Alas, I'm pretty quick, so again, thanks for the recommendations, all of which are now happily bookmarked in my Cyprus file.
> 
> I completely understand that there is a rule against advertising, but I was only looking for help narrowing down the field by asking for personal recommendations, not endorsements by business owners. What if I needed a plumber or a mechanic? Should I not bother asking anyone on this forum about his or her personal experiences?


like a said. conflict of business


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dalaney said:


> Mine too. I was trying to be helpful Veronica. I was not advertising as suggested




You were advertising a long term let.... that is why I deleted your post.


----------



## abudhabiexpat (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you, I'm familiar with this from other expat forums. I remain confused since the business supposedly in conflict has clearly stated that it has no dealings in Larnaca.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

abudhabiexpat said:


> Oh dear, look what a stir I've caused! Alas, I'm pretty quick, so again, thanks for the recommendations, all of which are now happily bookmarked in my Cyprus file.
> 
> I completely understand that there is a rule against advertising, but I was only looking for help narrowing down the field by asking for personal recommendations, not endorsements by business owners. What if I needed a plumber or a mechanic? Should I not bother asking anyone on this forum about his or her personal experiences?




Yes by all means ask.. recommendations by regular posters are acceptable however we do not allow people to promote themselves or their businesses as the forum would turn into one big advert... we know this from experience.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

abudhabiexpat said:


> Thank you, I'm familiar with this from other expat forums. I remain confused since the business supposedly in conflict has clearly stated that it has no dealings in Larnaca.




No need to be confused.. just take it as us keeping the pages clean of spam.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As I was not here when the posts were deleted ( I was taking my husband to hospital for an operation) it is not possible for me to have deleted any posts.
They were deleted by another mod. 
However, any further advertising posts or posts questioning moderation will be deleted and infractions issued. 
I suggest you all take the time to read the forum rules then you will know what you can and cannot do here.


----------

